# Retention Phone No.



## bobojay (Dec 3, 2003)

I've looked several times on this forum, but anybody got the DirecTV customer retention phone number? Thanks!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

This thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941549

post #49 I believe.

phox


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> This thread
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941549
> 
> post #49 I believe.


Ah, post #49. Oh 'ya that one was mine... Daja vu!  
At any rate, here's that retention # again: 
800-824-9081


----------



## bobojay (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks muchly! guys...........


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

bobojay said:


> I've looked several times on this forum, but anybody got the DirecTV customer retention phone number? Thanks!


Google indexes this forum quite well. Seaching for "directv retention number" yields it immediately - even in the search results summary.


----------



## bobojay (Dec 3, 2003)

ebockelman said:


> Google indexes this forum quite well. Seaching for "directv retention number" yields it immediately - even in the search results summary.


I never thought of doing a search....DUH!!!!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

bobojay said:


> I never thought of doing a search....DUH!!!!


You and a HUGE number of other posters!!


----------



## DPMGR39 (May 21, 2005)

If you call a regular CSR, they will gladly transfer you to retention if you ask. I have done this several times lately as I have been working to get a problem resolved.


----------

